# Smok M80 Plus Temp control - should I even bother?



## Franky (13/9/15)

Hi All,

I got a Smok M80 yesterday and was wondering if the temp control has been fixed yet with a new firmware update? Has anyone been using temp control on their M80s successfully? I've been looking for answers on the net and half say yes, half say no 

For reference the firmware on my mod is V0007.1


----------



## BigB (13/9/15)

I have 2 M80s running for about 20 days. One with the Smok GCT and the other is paired with the eLeaf GS tank. Both running nickel. Performance is flawless to date. One running at 480 and the other 530...


----------



## stevie g (13/9/15)

askreddit


----------



## ridgeback (13/9/15)

BigB said:


> I have 2 M80s running for about 20 days. One with the Smok GCT and the other is paired with the eLeaf GS tank. Both running nickel. Performance is flawless to date. One running at 480 and the other 530...



Hi @BigB may I ask where you get replacement coils nickel coils for your GS tank?


----------



## JacoV (14/9/15)

Franky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a Smok M80 yesterday and was wondering if the temp control has been fixed yet with a new firmware update? Has anyone been using temp control on their M80s successfully? I've been looking for answers on the net and half say yes, half say no
> 
> For reference the firmware on my mod is V0007.1




I had my Smok M80 for about a week and it started giving me issues. Ohmage would jump from 0.2 to about 1.5 to 1.8.
It still had V0006 on it.
I read up on the issue and got to the part of upgrading the firmware, tried it out and it was even worse.
Took it back to my vape shop and they replaced it without any hassles. (decided to go for a different device as i already had a terrible monday and didn't want to go through the same issues) But i might look at getting one again in the near future as it is a solid device in wattage mode.

Then again, i have spoken to a few guys that I've met running the M80 and they cant seem to find anything wrong with the device.
I think it was just my luck getting a bad one out of the batch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

